# silly seagulls



## skyepuppy (May 5, 2011)

to meany sea gulls are eating rubbish thinkindg it is fish.Today i saved a gull from eating a bag that was floting on the lake . It is shocking.They are silly ,but we need to hlep. You do not go around killing pets or people. They might eat our food but they do not deserive to die


----------



## skyepuppy (May 5, 2011)

is some info i found looking at the link on this pag it is a good website. 








[/SIZE] Some people love seagulls, others hate them; but one thing is for sure seagulls are an important part of our ecology. Below we have set out some of the behaviour traits that often cause seagulls to be seen as pests.

• There are two main types of gull that we get contacted about: The Herring Gull (Larus Argentatus) and the lesser Black-backed Gull (Larus Fuscus). When we receive an enquiry from the public on how to “get rid of gulls” it’s usually these two species that are involved.

• The numbers of Herring Gull and lesser Black-backed Gull have significantly increased in recent times; with many of them moving further and further inland.

• Seagulls will roost on the highest points of a roof; usually the ridge, chimneys or along the highest flat roof or parapet wall. If you prevent seagulls from landing on these areas they will often abandon the property completely.

• 90% of all the contacts we recieve are from people with seagulls on their rooftops who are fed up with the raucous cries, screeching and the damage caused by their activities.

• Gulls are at their noisiest during the nesting season (April – July) - the eggs are usually laid in April or May. The young gulls will hatch approximately 4 weeks later and finally leave the nest after another 5-6 weeks.

• Many of the enquiries we receive are from people who want to “get rid of gulls” and want to know if there is such a thing as a “seagull scarer”. The answer to this is NO; there are some plastic products on the market, such as life size owls, but in our experience the seagulls soon learn that they are no threat.

• The best method of preventing seagulls on your rooftop is seagull proofing. This simply means making physical changes to the surfaces so the seagulls no longer want to roost there. This type of seagull proofing is called roost modification. All our products are roost modification devices; they are the tried and tested best selling sea gull deterrents in the United Kingdom.

If you've got a seagull proofing question, click here and we guarantee to answer you within 2 hours (Mon - Fri, 9am - 4pm) if you send your question after 9pm we will get back to you first thing the next day. Test us; if we fail we will send you a large bar of chocolate.


----------



## skyepuppy (May 5, 2011)

it is sad we need to. hlep i love all of the types of sea gulls, and now they have chicks they are feeding therehttp://uk.wrs.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0S0zv...i=110v6v0kd&sigb=12vec1v9d&.crumb=ErvX8KSYjXD chicks rubbish as well. look at the pics of sea gulls eating rubbish.


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

i think we should all be more carefull about what we do with our rubbish tbh
i saw summat about litter in london, you are all dirty lol


----------



## skyepuppy (May 5, 2011)

yeah, lol mum, it is not funny,but for your information you should use :lol2: or :lol:


----------



## skyepuppy (May 5, 2011)

not telling u off (i am realy) lol, well it is good to use lol when you aren't bothered to use smileies.


----------



## skyepuppy (May 5, 2011)

i need more people to see this


----------



## FeralWild (May 9, 2011)

I love seagulls, there are lots of blackheaded gulls on a boating lake near to where I live in winter and I often go up on a cold days when the water is frozen and feed them. I love throwing food high in the air and watching them swooping back and forth, catching it. I have even been known to buy a pound or two of sprats from Morrisons to take to feed them which they love.

I once went for a weeks holiday in Blackpool and stayed in a B&B on the seafront. When I opened my room door, there was a big Seagull sat in the sink, regarding me with curiosity. When I walked into the room it did that typical screechy cry at me then took off and flew out the window, pooping across the carpet as it went. 

The worst one with rubbish for me, which thankfully you don't see as much as we used to is the classic four or six can plastic beer holder around the beak of a bird that has pecked down at something in the centre ring of the can holder, getting it stuck on the beak. I saw one in blackpool like that and managed to catch him by tempting him close enough with a chip then grabbing him. I took the holder off and let him go again.


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

we (I lol) usually cut our can holders up eh skye?


----------



## FeralWild (May 9, 2011)

I don't as a rule drink at home unless entertaining and especially don't use cans of lager so rarely if ever have holders about but it should be advertised somewhere that they should be cut up before throwing away.


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

FeralWild said:


> I don't as a rule drink at home unless entertaining and especially don't use cans of lager so rarely if ever have holders about but it should be advertised somewhere that they should be cut up before throwing away.


on the actual wrapper itself perhaps?


----------



## skyepuppy (May 5, 2011)

yep, it should be a add on tv called s.t.s. save the seagulls. and wild life


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

looting continues in cornwall








:whistling2:


----------



## skyepuppy (May 5, 2011)

lol! shop lithter lol!


----------

